# Nice graphics card with HDMI out which will fit in a AGP slot



## Salbando (Apr 16, 2010)

I have an older mob that will only support the older 4/x8x AGP. I would like
to have it have an HDMI output to hook up to my HDTV--would
like broadcast both video and sound at simultaneoulsy so I would not have to mess
with my sound card?

What about cards that have DVI and S-Video how are they in resolution quality 
to HDMI. Are there some newer cables that have S-video to HDMI with sound
or DVI to HDMI with sound?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2010)

There are HD 3450, HD 4350, HD 4650, and HD 4670 cards that are HDMI + AGP:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


NVIDIA cards are more likely to have S-Video but you give up HDMI in doing so (it uses audio pass thru).

HDMI can handle 1920x1200 and higher.  S-Video has a maximum resolution of 768x576.


DVI + Sound = HDMI but, as far as I know, having a separate source for audio and video causes desyncing issues (video faster/slower than audio).   The cards linked to above are your best choices, especially the HD 4### series cards.


----------



## Salbando (Apr 17, 2010)

How would a BFG 6800GT OC 256 AGP card compare to these other cards. I know it is not HDMI but it does have DVI and s-video. I know it is an older card but I heard a lot of good things about it and I was just wondering how it would do in streaming video to a TV.

Also, of the HD #### cards that you mentioned---which would be best for streaming video and then also outputting that to a TV?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

any video card can handle video. the only reason you need a more powerful/expensive card, is for 3D stuff like games.

DVI and HDMI are basically the same - you can get cheap adaptors between them, just that cards with native HDMI tend to have audio on that port as well as video.


----------



## Salbando (Apr 17, 2010)

So you would not agree with the statement:

"DVI + Sound = HDMI but, as far as I know, having a separate source for audio and video causes desyncing issues (video faster/slower than audio). The cards linked to above are your best choices, especially the HD 4### series cards."


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

the HD radeons have a built in soundcards, so you can get video + audio from the one cable. Since its on a PC, i just use PC speakers and dont really care about HDMI audio.


----------



## Salbando (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I am talking about outputting it to a TV in this regard---that is why i was asking about DVI and sound sync problems?


----------



## KingPing (Apr 17, 2010)

here you go, some nice cards jeje

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161308

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121315

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150433

All of those have S-video, composite, VGA, DVI, HDMI (video and sound)

I use the 5770 VGA output  (yes i know:shadedshu, but the HDMI is for the PS3) with separate sound to a 32" 1080p HDTV and i have no problems regarding video sound sync.


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

DVI as far as I recall is basically HDMI, same thing, just a connection type to reach the same effect.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

HDMI and DVI are the same as far as video is concerned. the sound sync issues he mentioned arent a big deal, and more to do with how nvidia adds audio to their HDMI solutions


----------

